# Sudan President: CIA and Mossad Behind ISISL and Boko Haram



## Mad Scientist (Mar 8, 2015)

This is probably just more "Fog of War" right? 

Exclusive CIA and Mossad are behind Boko Haram and ISIL says Sudan president euronews world news


> Omar al-Bashir said that America’s CIA and Israel’s Mossad are behind group Boko Haram and ISIL.
> 
> “I said CIA and the Mossad stand behind these organisations. There is no Muslim who would carry out such acts.”


Of course, there ARE Muslims who would do these things but what Mr Al-Bashir doesn't know yet is that the CIA takes existing Terror groups, funds, trains them and sets them loose. By the way the Mossad is basically the Israeli CIA.

If you wanna' know why the CIA would destabilize Sudan of all places just look at what happened fairly recently: There was a Civil War that broke the country in two: North Sudan and South Sudan. One side has a mass of people, the other has a mass of oil.

Is it starting make sense?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 8, 2015)

More like he's flinging poo because Darfur and US combat operations eventually are likely.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> This is probably just more "Fog of War" right?
> 
> Exclusive CIA and Mossad are behind Boko Haram and ISIL says Sudan president euronews world news
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> This is probably just more "Fog of War" right?
> 
> Exclusive CIA and Mossad are behind Boko Haram and ISIL says Sudan president euronews world news
> 
> ...



The more you think about it----the more "SENSE"  it will make in
your mind.      This phenomenon is well know to psychiatrists regarding
psychotic delusions


----------



## waltky (May 12, 2016)

Boko Haram more deadly than ISIS...

*State Dept. Official: Boko Haram Killed As Many If Not More People Than ISIS*
_May 11, 2016 | Assistant Secretary Linda Thomas-Greenfield, who runs the State Department’s Bureau of African Affairs, told the Senate Foreign Relations Committee on Tuesday that the terrorist group Boko Haram is as deadly as ISIS if not more so._


> Sen. Bob Corker (R-Tenn.), chairman of the committee, said, “If you look at the regions that we’re discussing today, and you look at the numbers of deaths, displacements, the scale of what’s happening in these three regions and other places throughout Africa, really over the course of time is as large as the scale of terrorist activities in the Middle East. Is that correct?”
> 
> “I would say so. Particularly, if we look at the case of Boko Haram, the number of people who have been killed and affected by Boko Haram are as large as if not larger than the number of people who’ve been killed by ISIL in the past year. So there is a devastating impact, and it’s reflected in the numbers of people killed and impacted by terrorism in Africa," Thomas-Greenfield said.  A United Nations report released in January found that at least 18,802 civilians have been killed in Iraq in under two years in violence linked to the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) also known as the Islamic State of Iraq and Levant (ISIL).
> 
> ...


----------

